# Anyone conceived naturally aged 40 and with a high AMH and low egg quality?



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm 40 and have been through 2 IVF, unsuccessful. was told that my AMH is high and the quality of my eggs is not the best so our chances of conceiving naturally is not too good, about 5%. I am DESPERATE to have my own children and so I am wondering if it is worth paying for treatment abroad. Having said that, I am in a relationship of 12 years and things are not good at all now, my mother's cousin was in the same positiion as me years ago and was told that her and her husband would not have their own kids, they divorced, she met someone else and they had a child naturally! I am wondering if this relationship is not meant to be, we are going through a very stressful time outside of the IVF!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ulman - if you check out this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0
you may well find ladies who have conceived naturally at a more mature age.... my daughter had an edd of the day before my 40th - but she was an icsi baby - but we used my eggs and my hubbys sperm - we had to go fertility route as both of us had 'issues'.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Even more specific - check this thread out

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59854.0


----------



## Skittycat (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm 41 (42 in July) with some shocking stats (high AMH, low ovarian reserve blah blah blah) and we were given an 8% chance of succes WITH ivf. I had one natural that miscarried in 2010, a chemical with IVF last Feb and was just about to start round 2 of the IVF last Monday. 
We had to cancel cos I manged to get pregnant without their help 
4 weeks 2 days today and keeping a LOT of fingers crossed.

I can't guarantee that my bean will stick but I really hope it does. We were planning on donor eggs abroad if the IVF didn't work.

I hope you find a solution for you x


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Ulman - just a quick point to add. The doc I saw said I had same chance of falling pregnant naturally/IVF/IUI because of the low AMH levels. I rushed into my first IVF without doing much prep for my body - and the results showed it - poor quality eggs and a BFN. I was about to go for my 3rd IVF round when I fell pregnant naturally.
I know we feel we are running out of time and it is a race against the clock, but I really believe the upfront investment is worth the 3-6 month delay.


----------

